# Happy New Year!!



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

The old year is drawing close to its end, and so I'm wishing you all a very Happy and prosperous New Year!!

Best regards - and see you next year, where great things await this community I'm certain 
-Frederik


----------



## riverbank (Nov 19, 2006)

Thankyou. Happy New Year and best regards. 

Andy


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

A happy New Year to all members.


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

Looking forward chatting the 2007 on this good moral forums.

Happy Holiday and happy new year.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

So it is my turn now to wish you all a musical, luckyness and happiness offering New Year!

Daniel


----------

